# Tablesaw jig for tapering table legs



## cornish (Mar 3, 2010)

I am a woodworking novice and have only about 1 year's experience.

My latest project is a table with a quilted maple top (completed) with tiger maple aprons (completed) and legs (help!).

I want to take 1-1/2" square blanks and taper them on four sides down to 3/4". I have not been able to figure out how to do this - at least safely.

I would prefer to cut them on my table saw with a jig. If I make a jig it will always be available for future projects. Besides, making a jig would be another project in itself.

Any, and all, help or suggestions are appreciated.

Bob in Ohio


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Here's a link to one designed by Charles Neil … http://www.charlesneilwoodworking.com/references/taperjig.pdf ... works great!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is one I made. I have since replaced the MDF base with a plywood base.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/7848


----------



## thenickedfinger (Feb 17, 2010)

I just now posted a BLOG on a table I'm building and I made a fixed tapering jig to do the legs.

http://lumberjocks.com/thenickedfinger/blog/14204


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Bob:

I don't cut tapers on the table saw. I find that with a 5/8" wide blade on the bandsaw, I can cut a very straight line. I then clean up the saw marks with a hand plane.


----------



## JimmyNate (Mar 24, 2009)

I made a jig similar to those linked that is 8ft long and doubles as a rip sled for boards without a straight edge.

However, there is another way of doing a taper jig that I have seen…here is an example of it.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Bob,

I agree with 8Iowa's comment that is the exact method I am using for tapering.


----------

